# Great mechanic. haven hill marine(ken burkert)



## woodsmaster742 (Jan 20, 2011)

There is a guy in sweet gum head by the name of ken burkert who just got through working on my river boat. The man is a genius!!!!! I took my boat to two different mechanics, and they could not get it figured out. turns out all ken had to do was run a few troubleshooting tricks he knew and, ill be damned if it wasnt fixed in a day. He went on to tell me he used to race boats and has been in the marine buisness his whole life. He owned and operated Indian pass marine in port st. joe. Great guy if anyone needs a good mechanic call him 3342482215, he was also relitivealy low priced(around 35-40 dollars an hr.) which is great considering most marinas charge around 100/hr. I am going to bring all my boats and friends boats to him. Said hes been in the buisness for 40 years!!!! just figured this might help someone out when i comes time to have their boat worked on, and lets all face it, its not if but when. Just a lil imo bout this guy!! pm me for any questions.:thumbup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Ditto on Ken. He has worked on my rigs three times. Have always been well satisficed with his work as well as his prices. Two of the three times I have been to his shop there were FWC rigs there for repair. Not only does he work on motors he will also work on boats. One time I was there he was finishing up completely rebuilding a boat with new transom and fiberglassing the inside. I believe it was a fiberglass shell. He knows what he is doing and will not just swap parts. Another thing, turn around time has always been less than I expected.
The number I have for him is 850-956-1228, but your 334 area number may be the latest.


----------

